# Calf - head tilt???



## bama-newsteader (Dec 2, 2011)

Our angus cow had her heifer calf a couple of weeks ago. She appears to be healthy and active, but she constantly tilts her head like she is having trouble seeing. I was wondering if any of you had seen this and what the problem could be. She seems to favor tilting to one side, but I have seen her tilting to the other side also. She is nursing and running and jumping around, but tilts her head when she runs too. I have uploaded some pictures at:


https://picasaweb.google.com/rzarmstrong/NagilaFebruary32012?authkey=Gv1sRgCJfB38zxjd-iyAE#


Any thoughts/suggestions???
Thanks,
Robin


----------



## Karen in Alabam (Jul 21, 2010)

That is too bad, she is really pretty.

She looks like Ricky Bobby--whaaaat?



Would you say the tilt is getting worse? Her head looks really tilted in a couple of those pictures, but was it that noticeable in the beginning?


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

OK I have had this before 2 differesnt things....one is a STROKE....and she has brain damage....and as time goes by she will grow out of it or till the head JUST TO ONE SIDE AND ONE SIDE ONLY as she gets older.....the other is a In utero the calf did not move around in there and his muscles in the neck are weak...and will straight out on his own give it a month and see what you have then


----------



## Karen in Alabam (Jul 21, 2010)

I am hoping for door number 2


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

I had a calf similar due to shoulder / neck injury at birth . She stayed that way , named her Crooked , she had some trouble grooming herself but had a long healthy dairy life


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

Look up Mycoplasma which can include an ear infection (otitis), thus the head tilt. I'm not saying your calf has this, but if it were my calf, I'd want to talk to the vet about it and possibly have the vet examine the calf and rule it out, just to be on the safe side.

She's a pretty calf!!!


----------



## bama-newsteader (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks everyone. The last 2 photos (I added one) show her tilting to the other side. She can hold her head straight - and she does when she nurses or nibbles on hay. It is hard to say if it has gotten worse. I was out of town for the last few weeks and am seeing her for the first time. My husband emailed some pics from her first few days and she was tilting then.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

G. Seddon said:


> Look up Mycoplasma which can include an ear infection (otitis), thus the head tilt. I'm not saying your calf has this, but if it were my calf, I'd want to talk to the vet about it and possibly have the vet examine the calf and rule it out, just to be on the safe side.
> 
> She's a pretty calf!!!


^^^This is what I was thinking myself^^^ > Thanks Marc


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Ear infection or mites will cause an animal to hold it's head like that.


----------



## Jcran (Jan 4, 2006)

Regardless of the condition, she is sure CAH-YEWT! You should enter her in a cute calf photo competition or something! I am curious to hear of the outcome! Best wishes.


----------

